

Git v1.7.10 - dyml
https://raw.github.com/gitster/git/master/Documentation/RelNotes/1.7.10.txt

======
dyml
* When you do not tell which branches and tags to push to the "git push" command in any way, the command used "matching refs" rule to update remote branches and tags with branches and tags with the same name you locally have. In future versions of Git, this will change to push out only your current branch according to either the "upstream" or the "current" rule. Although "upstream" may be more powerful once the user understands Git better, the semantics "current" gives is simpler and easier to understand for beginners and may be a safer and better default option. We haven't decided yet which one to switch to.

